# Writing Bronze Age story?



## Ray McCarthy (May 21, 2015)

Maybe the girl buried approx 1351BC in Denmark was a German Princess (born 1370 BC approx). Except of course Denmark and Germany didn't exist then.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32835804

It was during the period when most Bronze in Europe came from Cornish Tin and Irish Copper (mined in Cork, possibly by the Tuath Dé, later called Tuatha De Danann by the Iron Age Celts, called Milesians in the Book of Invasions).

After about 1300 BC era there were two main branches of Bronze Age Proto Celts, the Atlantic ones, and ones further East, the Urnfield
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urnfield_culture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Bronze_Age
(Also preceded by Beaker people, before 1800BC, but only extant 200 years in Ireland)

So I don't know if she was an early Urnfield Celt or from end of the Tumulus proto Celt culture as they overlapped.


> The Tumulus culture (German: Hügelgräberkultur) dominated Central Europe during the Middle Bronze Age (ca. 1600 BC to 1200 BC).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumulus_culture

Anyway she travelled a lot, surely she'd have a tale to tell. Did a band of Warriors, a Druid or Bard accompany her? Maybe we'll never know her story.

We only know a tiny sliver of history, who could read or study it otherwise?

I'd love to know more of her story.

Edit:
in her Era, 19 years old  have been seriously adult, not a girl in modern sense at all.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 8, 2015)

Lots of Cornish Gold ended up in Ireland during Bronze Age.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/08/cornwall_traded_gold_ireland_bronze_age/

Perhaps the Cornish were buying Irish Copper from Cork, and either making bronze, or reselling bronze and copper along with their tin.

Earlier musing here on Chrons on Fact and Fiction in the Irish Bronze Age.

_Chalcolithic _means Copper Age, the time between pure Neolithic (New Stone Age) and real Bronze Age, and part is approximately the Beaker People in Ireland, who unlike mainland Europe, only seem to last a couple of hundred years.


----------



## svalbard (Jun 23, 2015)

http://locklip.com/weapons-of-giants-huge-bronze-axes-discovered-in-denmark/

This might be of interest to you Ray.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 23, 2015)

Ta.


> the Norse mythology is rife in stories about an ancient race of violent giants known as the _Jötnar_.



I have them aiding the Fomorians 

https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/551916/


----------

